# Experimentation with emoticons



## Jeph (Nov 10, 2002)

Just wanted to see if they change size. The below smiley is size 10.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 11, 2002)

Smilies don't change size, their size is fixed. Take a look at my sig for proof.


----------



## Liquide (Nov 11, 2002)

<img src="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" height="50" width="50" align="left"> Just a test to see if you really cannot resize smilies 

[edit ]What do ya know, it works  [/edit]


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 11, 2002)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *( img src="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" height="50" width="50" align="left" ) Just a test to see if you really cannot resize smilies
> 
> [edit ]What do ya know, it works  [/edit] *



Well, that is the sneaky way to do it.  (replace the ( ) with <> to get the above result. Or just accept the size. )


----------



## Jeph (Nov 11, 2002)

<img src="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" height="1000" width="1000" align="left">

Heh heh heh.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 11, 2002)

Ack!

Please show a bit of moderation when doing that, ok?


----------



## arwink (Nov 11, 2002)

I just had sudden pacman flashbacks.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 11, 2002)

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## arwink (Nov 11, 2002)

Can't talk.  Forced to play dodgy pacman emulators.

Curse you.


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 11, 2002)

You can get giant smileys at mysmilies.com.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 12, 2002)

But HOW giant?


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 12, 2002)

About like this:







or this:


----------



## Jeph (Nov 12, 2002)

What's the second one for?


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 12, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *What's the second one for? *



Evil grin?


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 13, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *What's the second one for? *




It looks sort of like the Grinch to me, but he's the wrong color.  Still, you could use him in any Grinch-like situation.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 13, 2002)

Seems a bit more take-me-to-your-leader-ish to me, but I can't think why they'd have an entire smiley, just for take-me-to-your-leader-ish situations. Especially one that is easily confused with an off-color Grinch.


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 13, 2002)

No Jeph, *this* is 'take me to your leader':






See the difference?


----------



## Tharkun (Nov 16, 2002)

*Kewl*

Those smilies are WAY cool


----------



## hong (Nov 17, 2002)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




Good lord, it's Nemmerle!


----------



## Jeph (Nov 18, 2002)

The mini version.


----------

